# GSD right for me?



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been a long time lurker, and I finally registered yesterday as I get ready to pull the trigger on searching for a puppy or adopt a dog. 

To keep this to the point I am 20, in College with a full time job, and I live in a 3 BR condo (3 stories) with my roommate and girlfriend. I take 3 classes a semester, and my boss allows me to take classes during my extended lunch breaks. I am out of the house from 8-5 M-F but I come home for lunch on M/W/F for an hour. I have full reign on the weekends. I have a deck, but no fenced in yard, however I have a field behind my deck. I also have lots of walkways all around the complex, and visit the White Water Center here in Charlotte, where there are paths, hiking, and tons of other dogs with their owners (socialization). We have been considering small breeds, but I am REALLY not keen on small breeds. I've always liked medium to large dogs, because I can roughhouse them :wild: . We are pretty inactive during the week, but active on weekends. We have people over quite a bit on the weekends. Is a GSD puppy right for me? It seems many adoption agencies will not adopt to me because I don't have a yard, they rule out the field and other open areas I have.

Also, if it seems right, I would love to get recommendations for breeders in Charlotte, NC or nearby. I am very willing to travel to get the right dog. From my lifestyle, an even temperment under a working line seems to be ideal for me. I do not plan to show or work this dog, only want him to be my buddy. I love the dedication, athleticism, intelligence, and energy of this breed. The owners seem to be extremely dedicated to their dogs, because it's so rewarding. 

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's more important to know if you're right
for a dog regardless of the breed.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd not recommend a puppy for a college student, especially one that has lots of things going on in college. Enjoy your college years. They are years full of happenings and changes. If you want a dog, maybe get a more senior one who is still active.


----------



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think it's more important to know if you're right
> for a dog regardless of the breed.


I believe so, I've been working towards this for well over a year. I'm not new to dogs, I am however new to the area since I moved 800 miles away from home. Very valid point though, food for thought.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Bear L said:


> I'd not recommend a puppy for a college student, especially one that has lots of things going on in college. Enjoy your college years. They are years full of happenings and changes. If you want a dog, maybe get a more senior one who is still active.


I got Rocky when I was 19...working 45 hours a week and taking 18 hours of classes, along with being involved in 2 clubs, the honors society, and the honors fraternity.

I am a better owner than 90% of adults I know with animals.

I wake up at 6am in the summer to take Rocky on hour long runs. When I was not making a lot of money, I had a 600$ savings account for Rocky. I spent over 1300$ on health issues his first 6 months and 800$ on trainer/behavioralist. I sat at petsmart 30 minutes a day, EVERY day, to help him get over a fear issue (for three months).

And I have had the best college experience ever. I don't like being lazy or laying around. I would only recommend a german shepherd if you or the girlfriend are able to exercise 1 1/2 to 2 hours a day (especially living in an apartment)

I now only work 20-25 hours a week because I was able to find a job paying 25/hr and I enjoy the extra time I spend with Rocky.

Age has nothing to do with owning a dog...where you are at in life is what matters. Are you responsible? Are you ready to spend hours a week training and exercising? Are you financially able to spend 600 in one night if your dog has an emergency? Do you travel a lot?

Living in an apartment is not a bad thing for your dog. My GSD is extremely socialized now due to all the neighbors and I actually exercise him since he doesn't have a backyard I can use as an excuse for exercise.

This dog will be a 14 year commitment....these dogs are smart, way smarter than any dog you have ever met (unless you've known other german shepherds!) so I would definitely get a trainer and start training as soon as the puppy has all its shots (train before that at home). 

Good luck. If you decide to get a german shepherd, find a good breeder that will find one with the right drive/ temperament for you. I would ask one of the moderators or carmspack for advice when you choose a breeder. There are some awful ones that have great websites and great social skills. Get references.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

mac658 said:


> *I am 20*, in College with a full time job, and I live in a 3 BR condo (3 stories) with my roommate and girlfriend. I take 3 classes a semester
> 
> We are pretty inactive during the week, but active on weekends.


I'd wait till you are more established.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Being young is most likely an advantage. I know that I wish I was physically capable of running with my dog!

However, that said, I have many times over the past year wondered how anyone manages a GSD pup and works. I am a very part-time worker (only about 6 hours a week). Though I have had many different breeds of puppies, this one has taken much more time and attention (though I love doing it too). Even at a year, I cannot trust her to be alone in house outside her crate. I have tried it every month for the last few months and each time (though wasn't gone for more than an hour) she managed to get into "trouble". I would hate to have her crated for an 8 hour work day.

These dogs (if mine is typical) take lots of exercise. I walk mine every morning, then play ball. Most days she is outside with me loose in a 7 acre invisible fenced property for at least 2 hours. Then evenings we walk and then spend about an hour at a neighbors fenced yard for her to play with his dogs. My labs, boxer and beagle never seemed to need this much exercise or even want to be this active, lol

My son who is 26 loves this dog and so wants to have one of his own. But he is in a condo and sometimes works very late. He knows at this point he couldn't handle a large dog, and especially a puppy.

Would an older rescue GSD be something for you? And I don't mean elderly, just one maybe 2 or 3 years old? That might be more manageable and there are some wonderful dogs out there that need great owners!


----------



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Good luck. If you decide to get a german shepherd, find a good breeder that will find one with the right drive/ temperament for you. I would ask one of the moderators or carmspack for advice when you choose a breeder. There are some awful ones that have great websites and great social skills. Get references.


Thanks for the encouragement, I am aware it is a 14 year commitment, I hope longer really. I really miss my pals back home, but I can't separate them. I also realize it's not so much an age issue, but whether I am ready to take on a dog. Thanks for pointing that out. 



qbchottu said:


> I'd wait till you are more established.


Definitely food for thought. 



kitmcd said:


> Would an older rescue GSD be something for you? And I don't mean elderly, just one maybe 2 or 3 years old? That might be more manageable and there are some wonderful dogs out there that need great owners!


I've been looking into this, my last 3 dogs (whom all stay with my Mother) were all rescue dogs, all great dogs. Definitely an option for me to consider, I just worry about behavioral issues that might arise among their health, but this would be the same with any dog or puppy. Also, adoption agencies are very concerned with me not having a back yard. I am currently working with an agency here in Charlotte about a rescue, and have someone visiting to check my apartment out. 

One thing I've realized is there will be varying opinions from you all, if anything this will really make me question myself, to make sure I am ready and committed. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

One more food for thought point that stuck out to me.. that you're really not active during the week. Are you ready to change that? GSDs don't take days off. It would be a great way to get you moving 7 days a week, though! Not only money for the 'usual' vet bills, and food, and classes, but also emergency money. When my male was attacked, the bill was just over $1000. It made things tight, but it had to be paid. I'd get an insurance plan for your pup. It's cheaper the younger you get them. A rescue isn't a bad idea, but I can see where you're running into problems. You could probably do it from a shelter, but you're not going to have the experience of the dog being evaluated, vetted, etc. It's really too bad about the 'no yard' and 'apartment' restrictions. They're keeping some good owners from having dogs. Before you make a commitment to a breeder, please post the pedigree and breeder. There are those here who can tell you if you can get the type of pup you're looking for from that breeding. Also, on the days you can't get home for lunch, who is going to be there to let the puppy out? He probably won't last those hours in the crate without having to potty, eat, and drink. I'm home all the time with my puppy... and he's already taking up a lot of my day...and we aren't even to the fun part yet!  They are MUCH different from any other dog in terms of intelligence, needing mental stimulation, physical stimulation, etc. I've had dogs since I was a kid, and when I got my first GSD I was blown away by how different they are. It's a bigger commitment, IMO. Do a lot of reading here on the issues that are faced by GSD owners, and the different outcomes depending on the breeder and raising of the pups. Anymore, you have to be SO careful of the breeders! There are WAY too many that are breeding non-standard dogs who are dog aggressive, leash aggressive, reactive, fearful, etc. It's a mess to deal with. You'll spend the money one way or another, so better to go to a good breeder to start with to avoid most of these issues. Plan to spend upwards of $1200 to get a decent WL pup.


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mac a young puppy may not be right for you since you are gone all day but one over 7mos, mid level energy, that is house trained would be fine. Sure there are expenses to consider but if you can handle them go for it. As far as enjoying your college experience, now you'll have a new best frind to enjoy it with......Good luck


----------

